# Early SW Conference 2017-2018 Outlook Discussion



## GoWest

Out: SC del sol, Real, Eagles...
In: DMC Sharks

Sereno
Heat
Surf
DMC
West Coast
Blues
Slammers
Strikers
Arsenal

Thoughts on the "new look" (sorta) conference and will it still be the pace setter in the ECNL?


----------



## jojosoccer

Maybe Strikers will be more successful this time around.


----------



## GoWest

jojosoccer said:


> Maybe Strikers will be more successful this time around.


I guess it all depends upon "who goes where?" I like the fact that clubs like Strikers, Heat, Sereno, etc dont have DA to mess their world up. My DD has loved playing in the ECNL but now is leaning towards DA because that's where the bulk of the players she plays with are going.

I agree, Strikers over all may have an opportunity here. That u14 Rogers team is making some noise leading the pack this season. Sustainable? To be seen. Clubs like Strikers plus Sereno, Heat, Arsenal....if they can keep their talent, will probably be much more competitive.

I wonder if "The Big3" (Blues, Slammers, Surf) will continue their streak of overall dominance in the conference? With the change in the landscape (and if if if the DA attracts the bulk of the top talent away from the Big3 it's gonna be interesting to see if the level of play remains at a high level.

I dont know what final rosters will look like August 1 but here's my guess from an overall (all age groups) perspective for club impact for the upcoming ECNL season:

1) Blues (tie)...Greg and Matt (aka Baker Brothers) have something really special here. Will DA untrack?
1) Slammers (tie)... Khoury Brothers Larsen also special. Again will DA untrack
3) Surf
4) Arsenal
5) Strikers....maybe 4?
6) West Coast
7) Heat (tie)
7) Sereno (tie)
9) DMC

I haven't looked at the u13 crew coming in and, again, don't know DA impact. Thoughts?


----------



## CaliKlines

I am aware of numerous Striker FC and Arsenal FC ECNL players that are trying out for 1 or more DA clubs right now. I wouldn't assume that those rosters stay intact next season.


----------



## Lambchop

GoWest said:


> I guess it all depends upon "who goes where?" I like the fact that clubs like Strikers, Heat, Sereno, etc dont have DA to mess their world up. My DD has loved playing in the ECNL but now is leaning towards DA because that's where the bulk of the players she plays with are going.
> 
> I agree, Strikers over all may have an opportunity here. That u14 Rogers team is making some noise leading the pack this season. Sustainable? To be seen. Clubs like Strikers plus Sereno, Heat, Arsenal....if they can keep their talent, will probably be much more competitive.
> 
> I wonder if "The Big3" (Blues, Slammers, Surf) will continue their streak of overall dominance in the conference? With the change in the landscape (and if if if the DA attracts the bulk of the top talent away from the Big3 it's gonna be interesting to see if the level of play remains at a high level.
> 
> I dont know what final rosters will look like August 1 but here's my guess from an overall (all age groups) perspective for club impact for the upcoming ECNL season:
> 
> 1) Blues (tie)...Greg and Matt (aka Baker Brothers) have something really special here. Will DA untrack?
> 1) Slammers (tie)... Khoury Brothers Larsen also special. Again will DA untrack
> 3) Surf
> 4) Arsenal
> 5) Strikers....maybe 4?
> 6) West Coast
> 7) Heat (tie)
> 7) Sereno (tie)
> 9) DMC
> 
> I haven't looked at the u13 crew coming in and, again, don't know DA impact. Thoughts?


If you play for Blues just be sure to duck and watch out for flying clipboards!


----------



## jojosoccer

DA = A team
ECNL = B team
Best players will play on the A team
ECNL only Clubs (without DA)actually have a shot at a better record this year


----------



## GoWest

CaliKlines said:


> I am aware of numerous Striker FC and Arsenal FC ECNL players that are trying out for 1 or more DA clubs right now. I wouldn't assume that those rosters stay intact next season.


A lot of that seems to be going around. I have a friend that has kids playing on Heat and hearing that a shake-up may happen in the desert with Albion making moves into the market with DA options.

Sereno probably dealing with DA impact as well? Like I previously, "if if if" DA ends up having an impact on the quality of the ECNL rosters, and I agree with others here, some clubs may find themselves in a more competitive position in the SW conference.

For one thing, it will test the depth that SoCal has and the quality of that depth.


----------



## Anomaly

GoWest said:


> A lot of that seems to be going around. I have a friend that has kids playing on Heat and hearing that a shake-up may happen in the desert with Albion making moves into the market with DA options.
> 
> Sereno probably dealing with DA impact as well? Like I previously, "if if if" DA ends up having an impact on the quality of the ECNL rosters, and I agree with others here, some clubs may find themselves in a more competitive position in the SW conference.
> 
> For one thing, it will test the depth that SoCal has and the quality of that depth.


Vegas Albion won't do too much to the landscape here any time soon. I could elaborate why I think that, but it probably doesn't matter in a SoCal forum.


----------



## GoWest

Anomaly said:


> Vegas Albion won't do too much to the landscape here any time soon. I could elaborate why I think that, but it probably doesn't matter in a SoCal forum.


What are your thoughts on the upcoming ECNL season and clubs being able to compete? I would guess you are from Nevada and there are those of us that don't mind a bit of "outlander" feedback.


----------



## meatsweats

Lambchop said:


> If you play for Blues just be sure to duck and watch out for flying clipboards!


You and the clipboard comments. So over done. Did any of this EVER happen or are you just"fake" news? Do share. Useless.


----------



## Anomaly

GoWest said:


> What are your thoughts on the upcoming ECNL season and clubs being able to compete? I would guess you are from Nevada and there are those of us that don't mind a bit of "outlander" feedback.


Short and sweet? ECNL teams will take a hit during the DA's inaugural season, a big one in the younger teams. The older teams with both ECNL and DA (2018, maybe 2019) I feel will be able to compete with each other.

As for how this next season will fare out, I can honestly say I don't know. My DD played ECNL in the NW conference last year, so we haven't been keeping track of the SW. I would like to think the teams with only ECNL will lead the pack, but time will tell, and which league the players flock to should be interesting. My DD will be with a SoCal ECNL team this next season to finish out her youth career before college, so I guess we'll see firsthand how it plays out.


----------



## GoWest

Anomaly said:


> Short and sweet? ECNL teams will take a hit during the DA's inaugural season, a big one in the younger teams. The older teams with both ECNL and DA (2018, maybe 2019) I feel will be able to compete with each other.
> 
> As for how this next season will fare out, I can honestly say I don't know. My DD played ECNL in the NW conference last year, so we haven't been keeping track of the SW. I would like to think the teams with only ECNL will lead the pack, but time will tell, and which league the players flock to should be interesting. My DD will be with a SoCal ECNL team this next season to finish out her youth career before college, so I guess we'll see firsthand how it plays out.


Nomadic in a word! lol

It is an exercise in "reading the tea leaves" looking ahead. If nothing more, it will be interesting to watch those non-DA ECNL clubs versus the DA ECNL clubs. Good point.

Best of Luck to your DD this next season!


----------



## GoWest

Anomaly said:


> Short and sweet? ECNL teams will take a hit during the DA's inaugural season, a big one in the younger teams. The older teams with both ECNL and DA (2018, maybe 2019) I feel will be able to compete with each other.
> 
> As for how this next season will fare out, I can honestly say I don't know. My DD played ECNL in the NW conference last year, so we haven't been keeping track of the SW. I would like to think the teams with only ECNL will lead the pack, but time will tell, and which league the players flock to should be interesting. My DD will be with a SoCal ECNL team this next season to finish out her youth career before college, so I guess we'll see firsthand how it plays out.


Forgot to ask, did you relocate from NW to SoCal? I see you are a Rebel fan so I figured you were from Nevada. Just curious.


----------



## Anomaly

GoWest said:


> Forgot to ask, did you relocate from NW to SoCal? I see you are a Rebel fan so I figured you were from Nevada. Just curious.


Thanks for the well wishes! To you as well.

No, we live Vegas. Rebel fan because my DD will be playing for them!


----------



## pooka

Another Vegas poster here. There is no loophole for Albion Vegas to have kids play DA for Albion in So Cal. So that is not a real draw. One of the directors of Albion has alot of contacts and a good rapport with girls in the city, the other has a track record of doing random things like getting thrown out of indoor soccer leagues for fighting.  As far as I know non of the top level Vegas players are going to Albion this year. They want to wait and see what happens. We have had Vegas Surf and Vegas Arsenal, and neither has worked out. 

My DD played with a SoCal team this year, and was a tad upset that she wouldn't be allowed to play DA, but it is what it is. ECNL will still be competitive. Yes I do think that there will be more parity in the Southwest conference next season.  After playing all of the "top players" this year I think what MAP has been saying all along is true : There are truly only 3-4 girls per team (and not even on all teams) that are truly elite. 

who knows what the hell is going to happen. my kid is a weird age, so I feel like they are getting the short end of the stick.


----------



## goldentoe

Anomaly said:


> Short and sweet? ECNL teams will take a hit during the DA's inaugural season, a big one in the younger teams.  As for how this next season will fare out, I can honestly say I don't know. My DD played ECNL in the NW conference last year, so we haven't been keeping track of the SW. I would like to think the teams with only ECNL will lead the pack, but time will tell, and which league the players flock to should be interesting. My DD will be with a SoCal ECNL team this next season to finish out her youth career before college, so I guess we'll see firsthand how it plays out.


 Does the Socal ECNL club she's going to be playing for have the DA?  With your player being committed to UNLV, have you considered the local club options for the upcoming year?  Does the UNLV coach have any preference as to which league your player plays in?  Sorry, not trying to sound like this an inquisition, just that my daughter has been through the ECNL DP process for a few years now, and we've found the U18 season is not like the others.


----------



## Sane65

meatsweats said:


> You and the clipboard comments. So over done. Did any of this EVER happen or are you just"fake" news? Do share. Useless.
> 
> View attachment 891


Sore spot?  Must have taken a while to cut and paste all that MS.


----------



## Anomaly

goldentoe said:


> Does the Socal ECNL club she's going to be playing for have the DA?  With your player being committed to UNLV, have you considered the local club options for the upcoming year?  Does the UNLV coach have any preference as to which league your player plays in?  Sorry, not trying to sound like this an inquisition, just that my daughter has been through the ECNL DP process for a few years now, and we've found the U18 season is not like the others.


They do not have DA. NV's high school season takes place during fall, so DD basically does nothing other than do private trainings and strength/conditioning during this period.  There is a local ECNL option but we will not play for them, for the same reasons you saw many Vegas kids DP for SoCal, AZ, and UT teams after the other NV club lost ECNL status.

DD's going to graduate early so the best option for her is to play in the ECNL during the fall. I can't speak for the coaching staff themselves, but from my understanding, they just want her to be playing during the fall at the highest possible level feasible (which will be ECNL as we live outside the geographic region for DA). Honestly, as long as she's playing quality soccer against quality competition, I'm sure they're happy with our decision.

In what way is the U18 season different from the rest? Just curious.


----------



## BackoftheNet

Anomaly said:


> There is a local ECNL option but we will not play for them, for the same reasons you saw many Vegas kids DP for SoCal, AZ, and UT teams after the other NV club lost ECNL status.


I've wondered why so many talented kids from Vegas DP instead of play for Heat but I've never heard the reasons why.


----------



## Anomaly

BackoftheNet said:


> I've wondered why so many talented kids from Vegas DP instead of play for Heat but I've never heard the reasons why.


Sin City soccer secrets.


----------



## goldentoe

Anomaly said:


> They do not have DA. NV's high school season takes place during fall, so DD basically does nothing other than do private trainings and strength/conditioning during this period.  There is a local ECNL option but we will not play for them, for the same reasons you saw many Vegas kids DP for SoCal, AZ, and UT teams after the other NV club lost ECNL status.
> 
> DD's going to graduate early so the best option for her is to play in the ECNL during the fall. I can't speak for the coaching staff themselves, but from my understanding, they just want her to be playing during the fall at the highest possible level feasible (which will be ECNL as we live outside the geographic region for DA). Honestly, as long as she's playing quality soccer against quality competition, I'm sure they're happy with our decision.
> 
> In what way is the U18 season different from the rest? Just curious.


There's a lot of stuff pulling players in different directions the last year of club soccer.  You'll find find that it's not the competitive cauldron the players experienced in previous seasons.  Having gone through the DP process for a few years, my daughter has enjoyed spending more weekends at home this year.  Many of her teammates have missed games for college visits, family vacations they've missed over the years, homecomings, proms, concerts, and even final SAT/ACT tests.  You'll see....it's not the same.  It's different for everyone,  but the handful of games my daughter traveled for in the fall didn't have much of an impact on her as a player.

Is the UNLV coach gonna take on another local club team next season?  He coached the old Downtown 99 Las Vegas team for the last couple seasons.  They  played in Surf Thanksgiving, Players Showcase, and some other local stuff. Maybe he'll have a local team your daughter can train with at least.

Anyway, I'm pretty confident our daughters have competed against each other, and on the same team in the past.  Good luck in the future, and congrats on her commitment to UNLV.


----------



## Anomaly

goldentoe said:


> There's a lot of stuff pulling players in different directions the last year of club soccer.  You'll find find that it's not the competitive cauldron the players experienced in previous seasons.  Having gone through the DP process for a few years, my daughter has enjoyed spending more weekends at home this year.  Many of her teammates have missed games for college visits, family vacations they've missed over the years, homecomings, proms, concerts, and even final SAT/ACT tests.  You'll see....it's not the same.  It's different for everyone,  but the handful of games my daughter traveled for in the fall didn't have much of an impact on her as a player.
> 
> Is the UNLV coach gonna take on another local club team next season?  He coached the old Downtown 99 Las Vegas team for the last couple seasons.  They  played in Surf Thanksgiving, Players Showcase, and some other local stuff. Maybe he'll have a local team your daughter can train with at least.
> 
> Anyway, I'm pretty confident our daughters have competed against each other, and on the same team in the past.  Good luck in the future, and congrats on her commitment to UNLV.


Thank you for your insight. I'm sure DD can find somewhere to train with in town, but her current team didn't even start training until mid-November because of high school this season, so ECNL will be the only option for her until graduation in December.

I'm not too sure whether or not he'll be coaching a team. My DD did play for that Downtown/LVPSA team, so she's familiar with them. But 95% of that team heads to college this fall.

Thank you for the well wishes, and to your kid as well!


----------



## BackoftheNet

Anomaly said:


> Sin City soccer secrets.


Talked to a Vegas parent I know and they spilled some of those secrets. Sounds like the club president is a great guy. If what I was told is true I'm shocked people don't want to play there. (Sarcasm)


----------



## NoGoal

Anomaly said:


> Thank you for your insight. I'm sure DD can find somewhere to train with in town, but her current team didn't even start training until mid-November because of high school this season, so ECNL will be the only option for her until graduation in December.
> 
> I'm not too sure whether or not he'll be coaching a team. My DD did play for that Downtown/LVPSA team, so she's familiar with them. But 95% of that team heads to college this fall.
> 
> Thank you for the well wishes, and to your kid as well!


Lol, your DDs played on the same team.


----------



## Anomaly

NoGoal said:


> Lol, your DDs played on the same team.


Funny thing is, I have no idea who they are lol.


----------



## goldentoe

NoGoal said:


> Lol, your DDs played on the same team.


Hahaha, they did a couple of years ago.  @NoGoal , I'm not on your level when it comes to knowing who's on the other end of the discussion, but I hold my own..


----------



## shales1002

GoWest said:


> What are your thoughts on the upcoming ECNL season and clubs being able to compete? I would guess you are from Nevada and there are those of us that don't mind a bit of "outlander" feedback.


To answer that question, the teams that are solely ECNL should do better as nothing has really changed at least here anyways. SoCal has over-saturated its market with GDA.  The upcoming age group for Vegas is pretty stacked ECNL wise. It's so funny reading what people post about this club or that club, however they know NOTHING unless they are in it.


----------



## shales1002

BackoftheNet said:


> I've wondered why so many talented kids from Vegas DP instead of play for Heat but I've never heard the reasons why.


Because Heat had already formed their teams when the other club lost ECNL status. People had to get in where they fit in.


----------



## shales1002

Anomaly said:


> Sin City soccer secrets.


It's a VERY small community especially for the girls at the top.  Not to many secrets, but a lot of hurt feelings and egos.


----------



## shales1002

BackoftheNet said:


> Talked to a Vegas parent I know and they spilled some of those secrets. Sounds like the club president is a great guy. If what I was told is true I'm shocked people don't want to play there. (Sarcasm)


Depending on who you are, he actually is a pretty cool person. Rumors are hilarious .


----------



## Anomaly

shales1002 said:


> Because Heat had already formed their teams when the other club lost ECNL status. People had to get in where they fit in.


Not the case. Everyone in the club pretty much knew ECNL status was going to be lost around March. Tryouts weren't until May.


shales1002 said:


> Depending on who you are, he actually is a pretty cool person. Rumors are hilarious .


Strongly agree to disagree.


----------



## shales1002

Anomaly said:


> Not the case. Everyone in the club pretty much knew ECNL status was going to be lost around March. Tryouts weren't until May.


Another strongly agrees to disagree. Parents didn't make moves until it was to late. Example, when DS left Downtown took team to LVSA, after teams were formed through tryouts, he bounced. Then meeting after meeting ...LVSA lost players because they tried to "merge" with currently formed ECNL team. People were pissed. You probably know what I'm talking about. Its been a minute since that happened.

Point is parents have their heads in the sand and listened to the pipe dream when the truth came out , and unfortunately got screwed in the end.   Just like what's happening now with new club forming here. People think they are getting GDA or DA this moment. 

That's a pretty long commute to SoCal, ijs, for the same exposure.


----------



## Anomaly

shales1002 said:


> Another strongly agrees to disagree. Parents didn't make moves until it was to late. Example, when DS left Downtown took team to LVSA, after teams were formed through tryouts, he bounced. Then meeting after meeting ...LVSA lost players because they tried to "merge" with currently formed ECNL team. People were pissed. You probably know what I'm talking about. Its been a minute since that happened.
> 
> Point is parents have their heads in the sand and listened to the pipe dream when the truth came out , and unfortunately got screwed in the end.   Just like what's happening now with new club forming here. People think they are getting GDA or DA this moment.
> 
> That's a pretty long commute to SoCal, ijs, for the same exposure.


Fair enough. Everyone's entitled to an opinion. I wish you and your kid the best in their future endeavors!

However, you have everything about the Downtown/LVPSA situation wrong.

DS's team did merge with LVPSA. He didn't "bounce" though. Far from it. He didn't leave until January, after the fall season concluded. Without going into the specifics of the job he accepted, it was something he couldn't pass up, something that had been offered before but didn't accept in the past because he stayed in the best interest of the team. He only left because his team was in a good place. They were doing well in the standings for ECNL and were on the way to qualifying for Champions League and possibly the final 8. Which they did. Even after leaving, he has been very instrumental in helping kids get recruited, helping kids find teams to DP for, guest play for in tournaments, etc. He is still very much involved with his kids, and truly cares about them.

LVPSA lost players prior to the start of the fall ecnl a season because there was competition. Sure, it happened after tryouts, but it turned into a situation where every practice was essentially a tryout. DS and DB agreed that those who performed the best during practice were those who played. Similar to a college program. Parents of the original LVPSA team didn't like it, turned into a State Cup team. However, a handful of the original players stayed with the ECNL team.

Finally, DS's team went into LVPSA knowing the club's situation. They knew it would take a miracle to save the club's ECNL status. DS's team was able to perform and made it to the final 8. The rest of the club, sadly, did not. Everyone was aware the club was losing ECNL around March of that spring season. Kids started getting in contact with teams to DP with when May 1 rolled around.


----------



## pooka

Yea I wouldn't say Danny Stone bounced (he's and adult folks, we can use names here). 

When you have TOP vegas girls like AJ and TK leaving to play in So cal it does make you pause. 
The amount of exposure is definitely different depending on the club. Surf/blues/slammers are the marquee names. It just is what it is. 

Heat will do better next year, they have strong 04 and 05 teams. With DA pulling at least a few ecnl elite players away from each team, as we all know it will be diluted. 

Shales1002 said it "depending on who you are he's a nice person" 

As a business owner of a child based organization, that's a shitty reputation to have, and we all know it. The only reason people consider heat is because vegas doesn't have another option at this point if you want to play ecnl and can't/don't want to travel. 

It is what it is.


----------



## Desert Hound

I can tell you this as far as AZ goes. The depth of players at the del Sol DA tryouts was much better vs who has been showing up for the Sereno ECNL tryouts. The better/best players are all trying to get onto the del Sol DA squad. Not to say Sereno will not be OK..just saying there was certainly a noticeable difference. 

And to further clarify...I am referring only to the 04 age group. Did not see the other age groups.


----------



## pooka

Sereno has been on the struggle bus for a while though right? 

Is your DD at del sol? How do you feel about all the travel and restrictions with DA? As a smaller market do you feel she will get the best exposure with DA?


----------



## shales1002

pooka said:


> Yea I wouldn't say Danny Stone bounced (he's and adult folks, we can use names here).
> 
> When you have TOP vegas girls like AJ and TK leaving to play in So cal it does make you pause.
> The amount of exposure is definitely different depending on the club. Surf/blues/slammers are the marquee names. It just is what it is.
> 
> Heat will do better next year, they have strong 04 and 05 teams. With DA pulling at least a few ecnl elite players away from each team, as we all know it will be diluted.
> 
> Shales1002 said it "depending on who you are he's a nice person"
> 
> As a business owner of a child based organization, that's a shitty reputation to have, and we all know it. The only reason people consider heat is because vegas doesn't have another option at this point if you want to play ecnl and can't/don't want to travel.
> 
> It is what it is.



Perhaps bounce wasn't the right word. He left for a better opportunity . You are right about the one option. That is what it is.  But let's remember those girls on that very special Downtown team were already in SoCal because they were DP because they didn't have ECNL.

As for the business owner aspect, they are all the same, but that's my opinion. To each its own.


----------



## shales1002

pooka said:


> Sereno has been on the struggle bus for a while though right?
> 
> Is your DD at del sol? How do you feel about all the travel and restrictions with DA? As a smaller market do you feel she will get the best exposure with DA?


Great question @pooka . @Desert Hound thats ALOT of travel. Have they given cost estimates?


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> I am aware of numerous Striker FC and Arsenal FC ECNL players that are trying out for 1 or more DA clubs right now. I wouldn't assume that those rosters stay intact next season.


You are such a homer!!  I hope that you have your daughter training getting ready for real soccer.


----------



## goldentoe

shales1002 said:


> Because Heat had already formed their teams when the other club lost ECNL status. People had to get in where they fit in.


Come on @shales1002 , "people had to get in where they fit it in" ?? Really?  

 The story goes back much further than that, and I think you know that.  In the last 10 years, Las Vegas club soccer has seen 2 teams that competed at the highest national level.  Both were coached by Danny Stone.   The 96 and 99 Neusport teams.  When Neusport folded and Danny went to Downtown, the 96s went to Heat for the promises of the ECNL,  while the 99s stayed with their coach.  None of the 99 players ever considered going to Heat.  For them, it was always about the coach, not about the league.  It was about that time that Kornieck left Heat for Downtown, despite the fact that Heat had ECNL membership........the rest is history.

During the U15 season, Danny was approached by multiple Socal ECNL clubs for DPs.  That year 5 downtown players made the DP commitment.  2 helped Surf win the ECNL National Championship.  At the end of the U15 season, Downtown and Danny couldn't come to a contract agreement. LVSA stepped in and offered him a job.  So the 99s again had a home.  Since they now had a local ECNL team, all the DPs came back, except for one stayed with Surf.  That U16 season was phenomenal.  The 99 LVSA team became the only Vegas team to ever advance to the ECNL national finals.  As I check out the current ECNL standings, it appears that fact won't change any time soon.  As a club, Heat is currently 
17W-52L-11T for the year.

After the U16 season ended, and Danny had left for Colorado, and LVSA had lost the ECNL patch, 9 of the girls were offered DP spots throughout the Southwest conference.  2 girls actually made the move to Heat.  But most players felt that the style and pace of play at Heat would be too much of a contrast from what they were accustomed to.  The girls came back to Downtown and trained together locally for the U17 season, while competing as ECNL DPs.  Last summer the 99 Downtown girls entered the US Club soccer National Cup Championship and won the whole thing.  Sure, it's not the same as winning the ECNL, but after all the girls had been through together, losing their ECNL club the year before, it was pretty cool.

So that's it in a nutshell.  You probably won't see such a large wave of Vegas ECNL or DA discovery players in the future.  The 99 Downtown girls were a one-off team for the Vegas area.

I must say, that Heat does a phenomenal job of creating interest in their players.  Although not very successful in the win/loss category, they have a lot of players ranked highly by topdrawersoccer. They've done a fantastic job at helping players secure college commitments, and that's what this is all about!!


----------



## shales1002

goldentoe said:


> Come on @shales1002 , "people had to get in where they fit it in" ?? Really?


Let me clarify... I was referring to the LVSA girls who lost their spots when Downtown went to LVSA.

However, I agree with everything you said above.


----------



## Desert Hound

pooka said:


> Sereno has been on the struggle bus for a while though right?
> 
> Is your DD at del sol? How do you feel about all the travel and restrictions with DA? As a smaller market do you feel she will get the best exposure with DA?


My daughter is not at del Sol. I did run her by the DA tryouts however and know some people that have made the DA team. 

As we discuss it...not an issue with the travel. Restrictions with DA however are a concern. 

The general consensus from people I talk to is that DA is probably going to offer the best exposure out here in AZ.


----------



## Desert Hound

shales1002 said:


> Great question @pooka . @Desert Hound thats ALOT of travel. Have they given cost estimates?


Cost estimates are few and far between. 

To be honest there has not been a lot of info given out. 

I can tell you most recently...as it relates to DA2, DPL or whatever you want to call it....They are now talking about the fact that they will be doing the state leagues/far west regional league...in addition to playing the CA teams in the DPL created league. That is the latest word. Still not 100% though from what they are telling parents.


----------



## Desert Hound

pooka said:


> Sereno has been on the struggle bus for a while though right?
> 
> Is your DD at del sol? How do you feel about all the travel and restrictions with DA? As a smaller market do you feel she will get the best exposure with DA?


As it relates to Sereno...

First off. I do not have a kid at Sereno.

They do however seem to have hired the right guy to run the club. A guy named Brent Erwin.

He has been with the club now for roughly less than 2 months. In that time they have moved out some coaches who do not belong. More importantly he has been going after and getting some of the better coaches in the Valley.

They also have signed a deal with Real Salt Lake. In theory it is a line to the MLS (vaporware). The reality is that it is good marketing for the club (the club needs good marketing). The other reality is that they have at least 1 coach from that MLS club now coaching at Sereno.

For a club that has been on the downswing over the past 4-6 years...it sure seems like they have the right guy to right the ship.

He seems rather aggressive and it seems he knows a lot of people. There is a buzz being created.

Time will tell if he can right the ship. In AZ, Sereno is the only club with boys and girls ECNL. del Sol of course has girls DA. The rest of the clubs in AZ (3 others in addition to Sereno) have boys ECNL.


----------



## pooka

@Desert Hound  do you think that Blackhawks will go after ECNL on the girls side? and I'm glad to hear that Sereno is making some changes


----------



## Desert Hound

pooka said:


> @Desert Hound  do you think that Blackhawks will go after ECNL on the girls side? and I'm glad to hear that Sereno is making some changes


I know the Blackhawks desperately want ECNL for the girls side.

They are probably the biggest club now in AZ (not probably).

What drives them crazy is the following.

They have the biggest rec league.

The rec league is a great mechanism to get players into the competitive side.

They do very well at the younger ages.

At u14 and above they lose A LOT of players who move to the ECNL (del Sol and Sereno). Going forward it will be DA (del Sol) and ECNL (Sereno).

They still have some very good teams at the older ages...but quite frankly the very best have moved on at U14 and above. That said on the state level even at older ages they still do rather well. But if your DD is good...you want to play at the higher levels. Up until this year it has been ECNL with del Sol and Sereno. Going forward it is DA with del Sol and ECNL with Sereno.

Getting boys ECNL is the first step for them. At some point they need/want the girls side of that equation. The missing piece of the puzzle for them is the girls ECNL.


----------



## Desert Hound

Well...I am sure the Blackhawks want ECNL more than ever now. 

Their 04 girls team 1 lost 12 players. In AZ tryouts start May 1. 3-4 went DA. 5 went ECNL...and 3 others went to other teams. 

In the 03 group I hear 6-7 went ENCL. At least 3 went DA as well. 

There was some movement at the 05 age group as well to ECNL since now ECNL is starting a year earlier. 

Blackhawks cannot be happy right now the del Sol or Sereno.


----------



## PLSAP

Are any SoCal clubs going to ECNLNJ?


----------



## Sombitch

PLSAP said:


> Are any SoCal clubs going to ECNLNJ?


Many of them are between in the 00 and 01 range


----------



## SocalSoccerMom

Sombitch said:


> Many of them are between in the 00 and 01 range


What are the 17-18 showcase dates?


----------



## LadiesMan217

SocalSoccerMom said:


> What are the 17-18 showcase dates?


I think you are asking 17 and 18 year olds?

00 is 17. The ECNL NJ is for 00,01,02,03. 99 ECNL players are already committed so no showcase.


----------



## chargerfan

LadiesMan217 said:


> I think you are asking 17 and 18 year olds?
> 
> 00 is 17. The ECNL NJ is for 00,01,02,03. 99 ECNL players are already committed so no showcase.


I think she means 2017-2018


----------



## Desert Hound

Question for CA. 

When do clubs do tryouts for ECNL teams? 

What tournaments do they tend to do prior to the start of the ECNL season. 

In AZ tryouts are held in May. They are concluded now. 

We will do another week and a half of training and then call it till roughly the beginning of Aug.


----------



## PLSAP

Desert Hound said:


> Question for CA.
> 
> When do clubs do tryouts for ECNL teams?
> 
> What tournaments do they tend to do prior to the start of the ECNL season.
> 
> In AZ tryouts are held in May. They are concluded now.
> 
> We will do another week and a half of training and then call it till roughly the beginning of Aug.


Most of "tryouts" have been going on for the past month. Arsenal is doing theirs this week, there are several announcements for Strikers and other clubs all over the forum for mid May and early May


----------



## shales1002

Desert Hound said:


> Question for CA.
> 
> When do clubs do tryouts for ECNL teams?
> 
> What tournaments do they tend to do prior to the start of the ECNL season.
> 
> In AZ tryouts are held in May. They are concluded now.
> 
> We will do another week and a half of training and then call it till roughly the beginning of Aug.


Interesting that you guys have down time. Vegas we practice in the late evening 730/8 when it's only 95 degrees .


----------



## Desert Hound

shales1002 said:


> Interesting that you guys have down time. Vegas we practice in the late evening 730/8 when it's only 95 degrees .


I guess part of it is the heat...and the other part is many people simply leave for weeks during the summer months. 

It makes it tough though towards the end of Aug when we start playing our first games vs So Cal teams who have been practicing all summer. By that time, as a team we have practiced together not long at all. 6 practices between now and the beginning of June...and then starting again Aug 7 give or take.

After tryouts this year, my DD has moved clubs. Her new team has players from 6 different teams (del Sol, Sereno, Phx Premier, Blackhawks, CCV and one from a team in Utah) now on it. It will take some time for them to get used to playing with each other.


----------



## GoWest

Desert Hound said:


> I guess part of it is the heat...and the other part is many people simply leave for weeks during the summer months.
> 
> It makes it tough though towards the end of Aug when we start playing our first games vs So Cal teams who have been practicing all summer. By that time, as a team we have practiced together not long at all. 6 practices between now and the beginning of June...and then starting again Aug 7 give or take.
> 
> After tryouts this year, my DD has moved clubs. Her new team has players from 6 different teams (del Sol, Sereno, Phx Premier, Blackhawks, CCV and one from a team in Utah) now on it. It will take some time for them to get used to playing with each other.


Curious if your DD is GDA, ECNL or other for 2017-2018 season?


----------



## Desert Hound

GoWest said:


> Curious if your DD is GDA, ECNL or other for 2017-2018 season?


This season that just finished up she was on the Blackhawks.

She just accepted an ECNL offer with Sereno within past week or so.

Needless to say I am curious as to how the season will turn out. 

Sereno over the past few years has had issues. They brought in a new guy to run in a few months ago...who is starting to pull in good coaches from around Phx. Contrast that vs the outflow they had under the old guy. 

I BELIEVE that previously Sereno was mainly promoting players from within to their ECNL squads...hence their poor performances. 

At the U14 age group for next year there is a mix of girls from other clubs. From my understanding there has been an inflow into the 03 age group as well (they did not do well at all this year). 

My daughter is looking forward to playing with a new club and playing against stiffer competition this coming year.


----------



## GoWest

Desert Hound said:


> This season that just finished up she was on the Blackhawks.
> 
> She just accepted an ECNL offer with Sereno within past week or so.
> 
> Needless to say I am curious as to how the season will turn out.
> 
> Sereno over the past few years has had issues. They brought in a new guy to run in a few months ago...who is starting to pull in good coaches from around Phx. Contrast that vs the outflow they had under the old guy.
> 
> I BELIEVE that previously Sereno was mainly promoting players from within to their ECNL squads...hence their poor performances.
> 
> At the U14 age group for next year there is a mix of girls from other clubs. From my understanding there has been an inflow into the 03 age group as well (they did not do well at all this year).
> 
> My daughter is looking forward to playing with a new club and playing against stiffer competition this coming year.


Congratulations! ECNL is such a well run league that will provide your DD with some fantastic opportunities! Hoping for only the best for your DD and her soccer journey into the 2017-2018 ECNL season.


----------



## Desert Hound

GoWest said:


> Congratulations! ECNL is such a well run league that will provide your DD with some fantastic opportunities! Hoping for only the best for your DD and her soccer journey into the 2017-2018 ECNL season.


I appreciate it. She is very excited about being in the ECNL.

More importantly I think she is already liking the girls. I asked her once what she liked best about soccer...and she said being on a team. I was expecting something else...but actually her response was the best one as I reflected upon it.


----------



## pooka

Desert Hound said:


> This season that just finished up she was on the Blackhawks.
> 
> She just accepted an ECNL offer with Sereno within past week or so.
> 
> Needless to say I am curious as to how the season will turn out.
> 
> Sereno over the past few years has had issues. They brought in a new guy to run in a few months ago...who is starting to pull in good coaches from around Phx. Contrast that vs the outflow they had under the old guy.
> 
> I BELIEVE that previously Sereno was mainly promoting players from within to their ECNL squads...hence their poor performances.
> 
> At the U14 age group for next year there is a mix of girls from other clubs. From my understanding there has been an inflow into the 03 age group as well (they did not do well at all this year).
> 
> My daughter is looking forward to playing with a new club and playing against stiffer competition this coming year.


I hope that the new guy at Sereno can really turn things around. My DD guest played with the 03 Sereno team for a while, they deserve to have some success. Good luck to your DD this year. Where did your YNT defender go?


----------



## Desert Hound

pooka said:


> I hope that the new guy at Sereno can really turn things around. My DD guest played with the 03 Sereno team for a while, they deserve to have some success. Good luck to your DD this year. Where did your YNT defender go?


My understanding is she went to del Sol GDA.


----------



## GoWest

jojosoccer said:


> DA = A team
> ECNL = B team
> Best players will play on the A team
> ECNL only Clubs (without DA)actually have a shot at a better record this year


After some reading, talking to a couple coaches and DOC's, parents, etc., I think DA and ECNL will be on par for the 2017-2018 season. I initially thought that DA would immediately bankrupt the greater majority of ECNL but I jumped too quickly. I know, I know @MaP and @NoGoal. You chided me. Lol. Though I feel DA will gain a step in 2018-2019 season+, I now get the distinct impression that for this upcoming season the DA impact will not be as devastating for many ECNL teams / clubs. Just my .02

2017-2018 season IMO I believe it will depend upon more than just if a club is dual DA / ECNL. Who the DA or ECNL coach is? What the final DA rules are? What training opportunities, showcases, etc, does each individual player desire? And what about flexibility? DA "development player" designation looks to offer a sort of best of all worlds scenario especially for dual ECNL DA clubs? Etc. So @jojo I hedge / guess for 2017-2018 season regardless of DA / ECNL dual status

DA = A Team on many clubs
ECNL = A team on many clubs

Does anyone know if the Blues 01 ECNL team is staying ECNL? Is that possible? Can anyone close to that situation confirm?


----------



## NoGoal

GoWest said:


> After some reading, talking to a couple coaches and DOC's, parents, etc., I think DA and ECNL will be on par for the 2017-2018 season. I initially thought that DA would immediately bankrupt the greater majority of ECNL but I jumped too quickly. I know, I know @MaP and @NoGoal. You chided me. Lol. Though I feel DA will gain a step in 2018-2019 season+, I now get the distinct impression that for this upcoming season the DA impact will not be as devastating for many ECNL teams / clubs. Just my .02
> 
> 2017-2018 season IMO I believe it will depend upon more than just if a club is dual DA / ECNL. Who the DA or ECNL coach is? What the final DA rules are? What training opportunities, showcases, etc, does each individual player desire? And what about flexibility? DA "development player" designation looks to offer a sort of best of all worlds scenario especially for dual ECNL DA clubs? Etc. So @jojo I hedge / guess for 2017-2018 season regardless of DA / ECNL dual status
> 
> DA = A Team on many clubs
> ECNL = A team on many clubs
> 
> Does anyone know if the Blues 01 ECNL team is staying ECNL? Is that possible? Can anyone close to that situation confirm?


The #1 reason why I didn't think Girls DA was going to attract all of the top talent in the uolders is college recruiting.  Girls DA college showcases is still the great unknown.  When they conduct their 1st college showcase will there be 200-300 college coaches in attendance?  Yes, no, maybe so, who knows and why would a parent with an uncommitted HS freshmen, sophomore or even junior risk that chance, especially if they are on the younger age band of the dual band age group and don't see field time? Hard to showcase your abilities from the bench.  This is where ECNL still has leverage for now and if I was Arsenal and Strikers or any other ECNL only club, it's how I would market the product vs Girls DA.

In a year or 2 after word of mouth from parents sharing how many college coaches were at their collegebshowcases.  Then, you will see the Girls DA shift into high gear.

Like any new product, there is an introductory stage, growth stage, maturity, and decline.  Girls DA is obviously in their intro stage.


----------



## Real Deal

GoWest said:


> After some reading, talking to a couple coaches and DOC's, parents, etc., I think DA and ECNL will be on par for the 2017-2018 season. I initially thought that DA would immediately bankrupt the greater majority of ECNL but I jumped too quickly. I know, I know @MaP and @NoGoal. You chided me. Lol. Though I feel DA will gain a step in 2018-2019 season+, I now get the distinct impression that for this upcoming season the DA impact will not be as devastating for many ECNL teams / clubs. Just my .02
> 
> 2017-2018 season IMO I believe it will depend upon more than just if a club is dual DA / ECNL. Who the DA or ECNL coach is? What the final DA rules are? What training opportunities, showcases, etc, does each individual player desire? And what about flexibility? DA "development player" designation looks to offer a sort of best of all worlds scenario especially for dual ECNL DA clubs? Etc. So @jojo I hedge / guess for 2017-2018 season regardless of DA / ECNL dual status
> 
> DA = A Team on many clubs
> ECNL = A team on many clubs
> 
> Does anyone know if the Blues 01 ECNL team is staying ECNL? Is that possible? Can anyone close to that situation confirm?


If this is the case, wouldn't these dual DA/ECNL clubs be in violation of the US Soccer requirements for DA?  I believe the rules state that clubs must put their top players on the DA team-- and also that Development Players must be "bubble players"-- not the top players. The top players must be full-time rostered to the DA.  This is supposedly to be monitored by the Technical Directors at games and even at practices, and I'm not really sure that can be gamed ("shank it Sally, US Soccer is here today!")

So how does that work?  If DA/ECNL clubs utilize their top players in a fashion that is contrary to the rules as laid out by US Soccer, what would be the consequences?


----------



## NoGoal

Real Deal said:


> If this is the case, wouldn't these dual DA/ECNL clubs be in violation of the US Soccer requirements for DA?  I believe the rules state that clubs must put their top players on the DA team-- and also that Development Players must be "bubble players"-- not the top players. The top players must be full-time rostered to the DA.  This is supposedly to be monitored by the Technical Directors at games and even at practices, and I'm not really sure that can be gamed ("shank it Sally, US Soccer is here today!")
> 
> So how does that work?  If DA/ECNL clubs utilize their top players in a fashion that is contrary to the rules as laid out by US Soccer, what would be the consequences?


Besides US Soccer knowing the YNT players, how would the US Soccer scouts know who are the top players at each club?

If a parent already has a DD committed as a HS Sophomore or Junior already.  She didn't like the Girls DA coach at the club or wants to continue playing HS Soccer...who is US Soccer to tell the parents she has to play on the Girls DA team at the club?


----------



## GoWest

Real Deal said:


> If this is the case, wouldn't these dual DA/ECNL clubs be in violation of the US Soccer requirements for DA?  I believe the rules state that clubs must put their top players on the DA team-- and also that Development Players must be "bubble players"-- not the top players. The top players must be full-time rostered to the DA.  This is supposedly to be monitored by the Technical Directors at games and even at practices, and I'm not really sure that can be gamed ("shank it Sally, US Soccer is here today!")
> 
> So how does that work?  If DA/ECNL clubs utilize their top players in a fashion that is contrary to the rules as laid out by US Soccer, what would be the consequences?


Maybe upstart season flexibility or this loophole, "The Girls' Development Academy staff will create or modify any rules or regulations as deemed necessary"...?


----------



## Dos Equis

GoWest said:


> After some reading, talking to a couple coaches and DOC's, parents, etc., I think DA and ECNL will be on par for the 2017-2018 season. I initially thought that DA would immediately bankrupt the greater majority of ECNL but I jumped too quickly. I know, I know @MaP and @NoGoal. You chided me. Lol. Though I feel DA will gain a step in 2018-2019 season+, I now get the distinct impression that for this upcoming season the DA impact will not be as devastating for many ECNL teams / clubs. Just my .02
> 
> 2017-2018 season IMO I believe it will depend upon more than just if a club is dual DA / ECNL. Who the DA or ECNL coach is? What the final DA rules are? What training opportunities, showcases, etc, does each individual player desire? And what about flexibility? DA "development player" designation looks to offer a sort of best of all worlds scenario especially for dual ECNL DA clubs? Etc. So @jojo I hedge / guess for 2017-2018 season regardless of DA / ECNL dual status
> 
> DA = A Team on many clubs
> ECNL = A team on many clubs
> 
> Does anyone know if the Blues 01 ECNL team is staying ECNL? Is that possible? Can anyone close to that situation confirm?


There is an oft-repeated rumor that the Blues 01 ECNL team will make up the majority of their new 01/02 DA team, and the Blues 02 ECNL team will mostly stay together and play 02 ECNL next season.  And sometimes the rumor is the opposite.  I am not sure it really matters, as the Blues have enough quality players on their 01 and 02 ECNL teams, and their "B" teams, to put together a terrific 01/02 DA team, as well as both an 01 and 02 ECNL team, no matter what the final DA roster looks like (and without needing to add new players). We are only talking about one extra team at this age group.

US Soccer has a lot on their plate right now, and checking individual DA rosters (other than for the presence of existing YNT players) seems unlikely.


----------



## GoWest

NoGoal said:


> Besides US Soccer knowing the YNT players, how would the US Soccer scouts know who are the top players at each club?


Does anyone think that some players on the GNT / WNT camp circuit are there simply because a club coach or DOC has connections? #curious



Dos Equis said:


> There is an oft-repeated rumor that the Blues 01 ECNL team will make up the majority of their new 01/02 DA team, and the Blues 02 ECNL team will mostly stay together and play 02 ECNL next season.  And sometimes the rumor is the opposite.  I am not sure it really matters, as the Blues have enough quality players on their 01 and 02 ECNL teams, and their "B" teams, to put together a terrific 01/02 DA team, as well as both an 01 and 02 ECNL team, no matter what the final DA roster looks like (and without needing to add new players). We are only talking about one extra team at this age group.
> 
> US Soccer has a lot on their plate right now, and checking individual DA rosters (other than for the presence of existing YNT players) seems unlikely.


Am guessing that Slammers and Surf are in the same boat within certain age groups as far as deep roster / age grouping talent?


----------



## shales1002

Real Deal said:


> If this is the case, wouldn't these dual DA/ECNL clubs be in violation of the US Soccer requirements for DA?  I believe the rules state that clubs must put their top players on the DA team-- and also that Development Players must be "bubble players"-- not the top players. The top players must be full-time rostered to the DA.  This is supposedly to be monitored by the Technical Directors at games and even at practices, and I'm not really sure that can be gamed ("shank it Sally, US Soccer is here today!")
> 
> So how does that work?  If DA/ECNL clubs utilize their top players in a fashion that is contrary to the rules as laid out by US Soccer, what would be the consequences?


How is it a violation if the top players decide otherwise? Honestly, can you force someone into a league because they are the "top" player? Top players have the leverage to make a choice best suited for them whether that's GDA or ECNL or whatever path they choose.


----------



## CuriousOne

The 2017 GDA Winter Showcase will be in conjunction with the CASL Girls' College Showcase on December 9-10, 2017.  According to the 2016 CASL Showcase website, 597 college coaches (mostly East Coast schools) were listed for the event.  I anticipate the Spring Showcase (early April) and the National Showcase (early June) will be planned to provide other geographical coverage.

If the Winter Showcase is an indication of exposure with college coaches for recruiting purposes, then I think GDA is at least starting on the right foot as far as Showcases are concerned.


----------



## MarkM

shales1002 said:


> How is it a violation if the top players decide otherwise? Honestly, can you force someone into a league because they are the "top" player? Top players have the leverage to make a choice best suited for them whether that's GDA or ECNL or whatever path they choose.


I have no idea if this is really a rule, and you are right, you cannot force a kid to play on a GDA team.  At the same time, the kid has no right to dictate which team he/she wants to play on at a particular club.   The kid should just go to an ECNL only or non-GDA club if that is the right fit.


----------



## davin

CuriousOne said:


> The 2017 GDA Winter Showcase will be in conjunction with the CASL Girls' College Showcase on December 9-10, 2017.  According to the 2016 CASL Showcase website, 597 college coaches (mostly East Coast schools) were listed for the event.  I anticipate the Spring Showcase (early April) and the National Showcase (early June) will be planned to provide other geographical coverage.
> 
> If the Winter Showcase is an indication of exposure with college coaches for recruiting purposes, then I think GDA is at least starting on the right foot as far as Showcases are concerned.


That's weird. CASL is an ECNL club that is not part of the GDA. Why would they host a GDA showcase?


----------



## davin

I just checked the CASL website about the 2017 showcase. It says "The Girls Showcase is designed for Classic, ECNL, or similar teams. The showcase provides a great platform to be seen by college coaches. We welcomed more than 400 college coaches at last year's Showcase."

No mention of GDA.

http://www.ncfcyouth.com/Default.aspx?tabid=1577877


----------



## shales1002

MarkM said:


> I have no idea if this is really a rule, and you are right, you cannot force a kid to play on a GDA team.  At the same time, the kid has no right to dictate which team he/she wants to play on at a particular club.   The kid should just go to an ECNL only or non-GDA club if that is the right fit.


Believe me the Top players have a very big say so.  The clubs would rather bend and be flexible then lose their top players. My DD plays wherever she's happy. A club couldn't didn't dictate otherwise.


----------



## CuriousOne

davin said:


> That's weird. CASL is an ECNL club that is not part of the GDA. Why would they host a GDA showcase?



Maybe the following press release helps to clarify:

October, 6, 2016
Raleigh, NC – The Capital Area Soccer League (CASL) and the Carolina RailHawks are excited to expand their elite player development partnership by launching the Capital Area RailHawks Girls’ Development Academy (Girls’ DA) for the fall of 2017. The Girls’ DA will fall under the current Capital Area RailHawks Development Program.

https://bsbproduction.s3.amazonaws.com/portals/4263/docs/capital area railhawks girls da press release 10.7.pdf


----------



## shales1002

CuriousOne said:


> The 2017 GDA Winter Showcase will be in conjunction with the CASL Girls' College Showcase on December 9-10, 2017.  According to the 2016 CASL Showcase website, 597 college coaches (mostly East Coast schools) were listed for the event.  I anticipate the Spring Showcase (early April) and the National Showcase (early June) will be planned to provide other geographical coverage.
> 
> If the Winter Showcase is an indication of exposure with college coaches for recruiting purposes, then I think GDA is at least starting on the right foot as far as Showcases are concerned.


You do realize there is only ONE Showcase for DA? It has been in December in Florida. If teams are successful then they play in June for playoffs. Perhaps girls will be at a different location the Florida.


----------



## NoGoal

GoWest said:


> Does anyone think that some players on the GNT / WNT camp circuit are there simply because a club coach or DOC has connections? #curious


I know for a FACT DOC's and/or their head coaches recommend their top players to US Soccer coaches/scouts. Then the US Soccer scouts evaluate the player at Surf Cup or at ECNL events.  In the younger ages the club coaches would recommend players to the US market training centers.  

Similar as players being recommended to ODP scouts and evaluated at State/National Cup or CRL games.


----------



## NoGoal

CuriousOne said:


> Maybe the following press release helps to clarify:
> 
> October, 6, 2016
> Raleigh, NC – The Capital Area Soccer League (CASL) and the Carolina RailHawks are excited to expand their elite player development partnership by launching the Capital Area RailHawks Girls’ Development Academy (Girls’ DA) for the fall of 2017. The Girls’ DA will fall under the current Capital Area RailHawks Development Program.
> 
> https://bsbproduction.s3.amazonaws.com/portals/4263/docs/capital area railhawks girls da press release 10.7.pdf


Like I said, Girls DA is in it's introduction stage.  It would be wise to partner with an established college showcase, but it's NOT their showcase by including a Girls DA bracket.  BTW, CASL is/was a ECNL club (not sure they are still ECNL or Girls DA only now).

ECNL didn't piggyback on another college showcase.  They hold their own events and Girls DA will have to do the same.


----------



## GoWest

shales1002 said:


> Believe me the Top players have a very big say so.  The clubs would rather bend and be flexible then lose their top players. My DD plays wherever she's happy. A club couldn't didn't dictate otherwise.


100% in agreement on this. The TOP players developing their soccer chops in the SoCal market get a lot of flexibility. That says a lot IMO about a player in a massive market that is so rich and deep in talent.


----------



## MarkM

NoGoal said:


> Like I said, Girls DA is in it's introduction stage.  It would be wise to partner with an established college showcase, but it's NOT their showcase by including a Girls DA bracket.  BTW, CASL is/was a ECNL club (not sure they are still ECNL or Girls DA only now).
> 
> ECNL didn't piggyback on another college showcase.  They hold their own events and Girls DA will have to do the same.


I was under the impression that the ECNL showcase in NJ is partnered with PDA.  And the PDA showcase existed long before ECNL, no?


----------



## NoGoal

MarkM said:


> I was under the impression that the ECNL showcase in NJ is partnered with PDA.  And the PDA showcase existed long before ECNL, no?


My bad, I forgot about the PDA/ECNL showcase.

However, that is only 1 showcase.   If I recall correctly during ECNL's inaugural season almost a decade ago.  They did created their own showcases events, besides PDA....a Florida Showcase, Colorado Showcase, Texas Showcase, playoffs again in Colorado and then their Virginia Championship showcase for a total of 5 additional showcases.

Is Girls DA going to have that many college showcases this coming year for their customers?  If not, to bad for the HS freshmen and sophomore players.


----------



## GoWest

Does anyone know when US Club Soccer publishes the ECNL schedules for the next season?

Someone posted the US Soccer DA master schedule link on another thread and so I am just curious about ECNL.


----------



## NoGoal

GoWest said:


> Does anyone know when US Club Soccer publishes the ECNL schedules for the next season?
> 
> Someone posted the US Soccer DA master schedule link on another thread and so I am just curious about ECNL.


The ECNL season hasn't concluded yet. FYI, US Club Soccer doesn't publish ECNL schedules,  ECNL does.


----------



## GoWest

Ok, thanks for the information. I always thought ECNL was under US Club Soccer?


----------



## NoGoal

GoWest said:


> Ok, thanks for the information. I always thought ECNL was under US Club Soccer?


They do, but US Club Soccer doesn't post their schedule.


----------



## MarkM

NoGoal said:


> My bad, I forgot about the PDA/ECNL showcase.
> 
> However, that is only 1 showcase.   If I recall correctly during ECNL's inaugural season almost a decade ago.  They did created their own showcases events, besides PDA....a Florida Showcase, Colorado Showcase, Texas Showcase, playoffs again in Colorado and then their Virginia Championship showcase for a total of 5 additional showcases.
> 
> Is Girls DA going to have that many college showcases this coming year for their customers?  If not, to bad for the HS freshmen and sophomore players.


When ECNL started, there were only 40 teams.  There were just nine regular season games. The regular season games were played at 5 existing college showcases and stand-alone ECNL events, which were held in Vegas, Illinois NJ (PDA), Florida (Disney), and Texas.  The teams had to travel to three of the five events to play their regular season games.  There were no playoffs.  There was a championship, but that was held in Seattle.


----------



## NoGoal

MarkM said:


> When ECNL started, there were only 40 teams.  There were just nine regular season games. The regular season games were played at 5 existing college showcases and stand-alone ECNL events, which were held in Vegas, Illinois NJ (PDA), Florida (Disney), and Texas.  The teams had to travel to three of the five events to play their regular season games.  There were no playoffs.  There was a championship, but that was held in Seattle.


Show me the link that the inaugural ECNL seaon proving the Florida showcase was the Disney Showcase! ECNL Florida Showcase is not associated with the Disney showcase.


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> Show me the link that the inaugural ECNL seaon proving the Florida showcase was the Disney Showcase! ECNL Florida Showcase is not associated with the Disney showcase.


In 2010 the ECNL Florida showcase was and still is held at Sanford, Florida.  Where as the Disney Womens Soccer Showcase is held in Kissimmee, Florida.

This is what I was able to find for 2010, proving it was not associated with Disney in 2010.

All you are doing is regurgitating what you read on the ECNL website history page.  If I recall, there was a playoff in Colorado and then Championship series in Seattle.  Later the playoffs was moved to Seattle and Championship series to Virginia.  Last year the playoffs was held in San Diego.


----------



## MarkM

NoGoal said:


> Show me the link that the inaugural ECNL seaon proving the Florida showcase was the Disney Showcase! ECNL Florida Showcase is not associated with the Disney showcase.


This feels a little bit like playing whack-a-mole.  It's Disney’s Soccer Showcase presented by Chelsea FC in Orlando, FL from December 30 - January 2, 2010.
Here is one link.  https://home.gotsoccer.com/rankings/event.aspx?EventID=5814&GroupID=100794


----------



## NoGoal

MarkM said:


> This feels a little bit like playing whack-a-mole.  It's Disney’s Soccer Showcase presented by Chelsea FC in Orlando, FL from December 30 - January 2, 2010.
> Here is one link.  https://home.gotsoccer.com/rankings/event.aspx?EventID=5814&GroupID=100794


I stand corrected for 2009 the Disney showcase had an ECNL bracket, but after that year....ECNL held their own event in Sanford, Florida which is still played today.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> In 2010 the ECNL Florida showcase was and still is held at Sanford, Florida.  Where as the Disney Womens Soccer Showcase is held in Kissimmee, Florida.
> 
> This is what I was able to find for 2010, proving it was not associated with Disney in 2010.
> 
> All you are doing is regurgitating what you read on the ECNL website history page.  If I recall, there was a playoff in Colorado and then Championship series in Seattle.  Later the playoffs was moved to Seattle and Championship series to Virginia.  Last year the playoffs I believe the playoffs was held in San Diego.


The first playoffs once they expanded to the U14 age group was actually in Chicago.  That was the same year that they went to the semifinals of the Nike Manchester Cup at Nike world headquarters as a tune up to the ECNL finals.  That year the top 2 teams from each division played a single elimination tournament with consolation games and all of the remaining teams played 3 showcase games.


----------



## MarkM

NoGoal said:


> All you are doing is regurgitating what you read on the ECNL website history page.  If I recall, there was a playoff in Colorado and then Championship series in Seattle.  Later the playoffs was moved to Seattle and Championship series to Virginia.  Last year the playoffs was held in San Diego.


Actually, FC Stars have a better description of the 2009 season.  They list the structure and each ECNL event.  The switch to Sanford may have come in the 2010-2011 season.


----------



## NoGoal

MarkM said:


> Actually, FC Stars have a better description of the 2009 season.  They list the structure and each ECNL event.  The switch to Sanford may have come in the 2010-2011 season.


My apologies! I found the inaugural ECNL Showcase.  Yes, it looks like the following year for the 2010-2011 ECNL season they moved to their own Florida Showcase in Sanford.


----------



## GoWest

Dos Equis said:


> I am not sure it really matters, as the Blues have enough quality players on their 01 and 02 ECNL teams, and their "B" teams, to put together a terrific 01/02 DA team, as well as both an 01 and 02 ECNL team, no matter what the final DA roster looks like (and without needing to add new players). We are only talking about one extra team at this age group


Has anyone taken a peek at the 2017-2018 ECNL and DA rosters for Blues, Slammers or Surf? I realize we are still "in season" with ECNL but it's winding down pretty rapidly. #curious


----------



## PLSAP

GoWest said:


> Has anyone taken a peek at the 2017-2018 ECNL and DA rosters for Blues, Slammers or Surf? I realize we are still "in season" with ECNL but it's winding down pretty rapidly. #curious


I tried sometime in the past week and half. A lot of them aren't published anywhere public, though I didn't look for a Slammers DA roster. But I even looked through other ECNL/DA clubs for rosters and only think I found one. I think I had found the roster for the RSC 01/2 roster, and if it was, I think it's basically the same team with a couple add ins (because they don't really have to choose, right?) I'll look through again later today.


----------



## PLSAP

MakeAPlay said:


> The first playoffs once they expanded to the U14 age group was actually in Chicago.  That was the same year that they went to the semifinals of the Nike Manchester Cup at Nike world headquarters as a tune up to the ECNL finals.  That year the top 2 teams from each division played a single elimination tournament with consolation games and all of the remaining teams played 3 showcase games.


So, now? Why do they do the national championships for the U14 and U18/19's during playoffs, and the inbetweeners in go to San Diego I believe it is this year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

PLSAP said:


> So, now? Why do they do the national championships for the U14 and U18/19's during playoffs, and the inbetweeners in go to San Diego I believe it is this year.


The oldest and youngest age groups have less travel.  Almost no national travel at U14 (only the top 16 teams unless they go to one of the non-mandatory U14 showcases) and only one showcase at U18 (and only the top 16 teams go to the championships).

For the U18 players it has to do with the fact that most are leaving to college soon or have already left and are attending summer school.  My player's team finished 3rd in the conference her senior year and had they finished in the top two she would have missed the first week of summer school.  That has already occurred for a few players that I know of in the U18 championships this season.  Some skipped it so that they wouldn't get a late start on college.


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> My player's team finished 3rd in the conference her senior year and had they finished in the top two she would have missed the first week of summer school.


Other than the obvious (get a class or two out of the way early....) is there a student athlete benefit (i.e., practicing with the team earlier than other same year grads, etc.) to jumping right into college summer courses?


----------

